# shark bait



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

where can i get some cownose stingrays or jackfish for shark bait .


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

*bait*

has anyone ever tried using fresh water fish .like carp or buffalo for shark bait


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome Aboard!...Try getting some Mullet,for they are everywhere. Sharks love them as well. Any good bait shop near or on the beach should have some good bloody bait for catching sharks. Large squid work good too. I have hooked into some big Bulls using Squid cut bait(piggy perch)and other,like croakers.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

railcar said:


> has anyone ever tried using fresh water fish .like carp or buffalo for shark bait


Large fresh water shad work good, you can cast net them behind the dam at Livingston.

Depending on where you are fishing. Both bait shops going to High Island try to have stingrays. But when fishing is good they sell out of them fast.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Ask any of the old timers if they ever hammer shot cast a whole chicken off a pier. Sharks will eat most anything.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

TomCat said:


> Ask any of the old timers if they ever hammer shot cast a whole chicken off a pier. Sharks will eat most anything.


With floaties on dont tell chicken boy lol.hehehehe.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh no...I forgot about Chicken Boy. Will I have to go to sensitivity training now?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't use any big reels bigger than Diawa 50's and I use fresh mullet and it works good for me, sharks up to 51/2 feet. But a change in baits when things are slow, those rays me be the ticket.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Back on topic. Cow Nose Ray would be my choice. Dinner plate size Rays with 2 hooks for big sharks or cut up large chunks for casting. I still have a bunch in the freezer from last fall.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Theres a place in Winnie that usually has cownose rays. Thats generally where I get mine from other than rod and reel or gigging them. Jackfish, your best bet is gonna be catching them. Not many shops sell them. Uncle Bucks has them from time to time and theres a couple places on the Dike that do as well, but its pretty rare. This time of year id recommend using sheephead as well. Summer months, hit the surf in the morning with a silver spoon or some live shrimp and try and catch some ladyfish. Excellent shark bait. Whiting, Sandtrout, and Mullet work good as well. The fresher the better or you can use them live. Worse case, you can always use hardheads. Break their side and dorsal fins off and cast them out. Ive caught quite a few big sharks on hardheads as well as Ling.


----------

